# Wasp



## Donde (Jul 9, 2020)

A wasp in the 
family: Ichneumonidae


----------



## Space Face (Jul 9, 2020)

I don't fancy getting stung from that.


----------



## Soocom1 (Jul 9, 2020)

Interesting!


----------



## Jeff15 (Jul 9, 2020)

Good shot......


----------



## Mike Drone (Jul 9, 2020)

Nice photo =]


----------



## Jeff G (Jul 9, 2020)

He's  pretty nifty looking! Nice shot D!


----------



## K9Kirk (Jul 11, 2020)

Nice shot! I don't think I've seen a wasp with such long antennae and wings like that.


----------

